# Calves challenge! Let's see them!



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Come on then peeps, let's have a calves challenge... bring it! 

I'll start...










Update: Now, nearly two stone lighter...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

HAHA, no wander you have posted this thread, they are mental mate!!!!!!!!!!! Im not posting mine


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha thanks mate, yeah you won't find me starting an abs challenge! :lol:

Come on, it'll motivate you...


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Read my name, no TY! LOL

Btw those calves of yours are monsters! Totally jelly!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

BRING IT!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes yes! Now we're talking 

Come on chickenlegs, lay some smack down brother!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im at work, will post my measly things later. Massive IB.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Mine a few months ago, not got any recent ones


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

RACK said:


> Mine a few months ago, not got any recent ones


Great outer heads mate, forgot you had legs tbh!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> Mine a few months ago, not got any recent ones


Do those belong to that girl you have started seeing?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not seeing her anymore mate. Her calves are awesome though


----------



## MattWakefield (Jun 22, 2012)

if i tuen my leg to the side you wont see them haha some monster calves here! my smallest growing muscle! whats the secret??!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL already? Please dont tell me the prep messed it up? Only kidding anyway they look better than mine. Alot of woman at work have amazing calves from wearing high heals i think. Might get some stilletos for round the house.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Aaron your calves are so big they have their own buttcheeks!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine are pathetic, but i'll still post em tonight. I'm not scared!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Come at me bro.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.

Check these bad boys :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im at work, will post my measly things later. Massive IB.





JimboSlice said:


> Aaron your calves are so big they have their own buttcheeks!


HA HA, cheers guys.

They are one of the best bodyparts i have


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

2004mark said:


> First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.
> 
> Check these bad boys :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92168


Wana bet? :lol:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

2004mark said:


> First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.
> 
> Check these bad boys :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92168


Wana bet? :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

2004mark said:


> First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.
> 
> Check these bad boys :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92168


They're pretty good mate, don't knock yourself!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Not called sparrow for nothing!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> HA HA, cheers guys.
> 
> They are one of the best bodyparts i have


We'll have to have a calf-off whenever we actually meet mate


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

2004mark said:


> First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.
> 
> Check these bad boys :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92168


Would not mind calves that size at all!!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

defdaz said:


> We'll have to have a calf-off whenever we actually meet mate


What do they measure around?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

20 inches last time I checked I think? Come on sparrow... no excuses


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> We'll have to have a calf-off whenever we actually meet mate


you will lose 

*said in Ivan Drago voice*


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

defdaz said:


> 20 inches last time I checked I think? Come on sparrow... no excuses


Holy sh!t!! That big!!

I train calves 3 times per week but they grow so slowly!!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't got a picture but am starting plyometric training as my basketball season starts soon so will be hammering my calfs/legs calfs mostly though 3 times a week to improve my vertical leap.

Want to be able to dunk a 10 foot basketball ring by 6 months and am only 5.9. I can grab on to one quite easily at the moment so need another 6 inches to be able to dunk I reckon.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> you will lose
> 
> *said in Ivan Drago voice*


LOL 

And after you'll be saying "He is not human, he is a piece of iron."


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Holy sh!t!! That big!!
> 
> I train calves 3 times per week but they grow so slowly!!


High reps? They are a real endurance muscle, respond better to higher reps, short rest between sets.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> High reps? They are a real endurance muscle, respond better to higher reps, short rest between sets.


i'd say the opposite, they are used to high reps all day long by walking yer fat ass up stairs etc.

i go heavy heavy weight and low reps


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> LOL
> 
> And after you'll be saying "He is not human, he is a piece of iron."


hoepfully you'll be in condition then heh heh, a big fat calf is like big boobs on a fat bird or abs on a skinny dude


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

defdaz said:


> High reps? They are a real endurance muscle, respond better to higher reps, short rest between sets.


I have been going for 20 reps each set, then a drop set to finish. I walk and hike a lot also, can walk all day up hill without any trouble but not put on much size!! Will keep trying though


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

For basketball and improving vertical leap it is like 100 tip toe jumps x3, calf raises slow 25 reps x5 squat jumps 25 reps x 5 just a few to name. I have got pretty good calfs already from doing high rep work. I think different people respond to different work.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hoepfully you'll be in condition then heh heh, a big fat calf is like big boobs on a fat bird or abs on a skinny dude


Hahaha! Me, in condition? How likely is that?!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I have been going for 20 reps each set, then a drop set to finish. I walk and hike a lot also, can walk all day up hill without any trouble but not put on much size!! Will keep trying though


Might be worth emulating the mighty IB then sparrow? Got to be worth a try. Or maybe one workout heavy, one light, alternating?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 92172


Our first lass, yay  Good calves!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Might be worth emulating the mighty IB then sparrow? Got to be worth a try. Or maybe one workout heavy, one light, alternating?


more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

All good here, but Id have to say I like Vanilla Face's the most. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/mixerd1-albums-bits-bobs-picture86379-left-calf.jpg


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 92172


Very good!!

better than mine actually


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

VanillaFace said:


> View attachment 92172


Your going to get quite some attention now


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Very good!!
> 
> better than mine actually


Haha somehow by looking at your avi, I think not!

Fortunately for me, I inherited my muscly legs of my mum who used to body build


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

VanillaFace said:


> Haha somehow by looking at your avi, I think not!
> 
> Fortunately for me, I inherited my muscly legs of my mum who used to body build


It was just good lighting in the changing rooms at Azda lol! what are your quads and hams like?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JimboSlice said:


> Wana bet? :lol:





defdaz said:


> They're pretty good mate, don't knock yourself!





Mighty Sparrow said:


> Would not mind calves that size at all!!!


Must be a good angle then lol

14 1/2" on calf and 8" ankle


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Need to work on calves desperado... every time I work them I go 100% then the next few days are so painful, constant soreness and cramp. I can't even walk properly...


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> It was just good lighting in the changing rooms at Azda lol! what are your quads and hams like?


Good, I used to play a lot of hockey and work out regularly before I had my son who is now 1, so lost a good bit of muscle during my pregnancy etc. Only getting back into the swing of things now and my legs are definitely improving. I used to hate them because I thought they were too muscly, now I'd love for them to be like that again lol



This is the only photo I have that does my legs justice, taken a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Very impressive!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

tell me the secret to big calves


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

what's deemed as a reasonable size?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> Good, I used to play a lot of hockey and work out regularly before I had my son who is now 1, so lost a good bit of muscle during my pregnancy etc. Only getting back into the swing of things now and my legs are definitely improving. I used to hate them because I thought they were too muscly, now I'd love for them to be like that again lol
> 
> View attachment 92182
> 
> ...


Doin a split grip on a pole is awesome!! Goin invert messed with my head though haha. I tried a split grip ayesha and ended up on the floor... big fail!!

I'm also with ib on high weight low reps, I go 5x10-12 with 700lb at the min on the standing raise


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive only been smashing mines about a month. They were very neglected

dont think theyre ready for a photoshoot yet =p


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Very impressive vanilla!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

My calves are abysmal but been focusing on them the last few weeks and starting to see a little change. I'm tempted to post a pic so I'll get the **** taken so I'm even more motivated to get some GROWTH!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

pics from few weeks ago lol bad angles etc ill post some others later! i hate how small mine go when i start cutting


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Here goes lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> tell me the secret to big calves


for me it would be photoshop


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just done with my phone at sitting here on the laptop, they look better when my legs aren't so hairy

View attachment 92219


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, but the mrs saw the photo I posted on page 2 and asked:

"Why have you put up a photo of a goat?"

****ing facepalm.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

2004mark said:


> First comedy entry... I have literally never met anyone with skinnier calves and ankles than me.
> 
> Check these bad boys :lol:
> 
> View attachment 92168


Very similar to mine mate. Looks like I don't train them but always have!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Sorry to bump this, but the mrs saw the photo I posted on page 2 and asked:
> 
> "Why have you put up a photo of a goat?"
> 
> ****ing facepalm.


And your immediate response should have been either ...

1. shut up

2. fcuk you

or

3. thats a baby picture of my mother u evil little whore, and then proceed with steps 1 and 2


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

Never gonna set the world on fire with these, but here goes...

2-3 times a week, on a short 3 min calve routine



A work in progress.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'd have anybody's calves in here over mine

Cnuts


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Breda said:


> I'd have anybody's calves in here over mine
> 
> Cnuts


Pics or no pre-pubescent calves


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> Pics or no pre-pubescent calves


pmsl they are like VanillaFace's but with a tan :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Gary29:3408130 said:


> Pics or no pre-pubescent calves


I would but for some reason I'm not able to throw none up :rolleye:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Not even sure why I am posting mine, I don't train them, never have, I don't even think there is anything in my gym to train them with.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry,not really been practicing taking photos of myself,the best I could do.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Speedway said:


> Not even sure why I am posting mine, I don't train them, never have, I don't even think there is anything in my gym to train them with.
> 
> View attachment 92222
> View attachment 92223


No equipment needed


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I did not know such skinny ankles could hold such a brute like me up


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Doin a split grip on a pole is awesome!! Goin invert messed with my head though haha. I tried a split grip ayesha and ended up on the floor... big fail!!
> 
> I'm also with ib on high weight low reps, I go 5x10-12 with 700lb at the min on the standing raise


Oh god that must of hurt! I haven't had any falls thank God! Ayesha is hard though, getting both those legs off is tough, I'm just learning this move atm


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

supermancss said:


> Need to work on calves desperado... every time I work them I go 100% then the next few days are so painful, constant soreness and cramp. I can't even walk properly...


pu55y!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> No equipment needed


Haha, I will just find another gym instead.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> For basketball and improving vertical leap it is like 100 tip toe jumps x3, calf raises slow 25 reps x5 squat jumps 25 reps x 5 just a few to name. I have got pretty good calfs already from doing high rep work. I think different people respond to different work.


Vertical leaping is predominantly hip power based, which is why olympic weighlifters have such good leaps.



One of the main facts used to back the use of Olympic lifts for developing explosive strength is the data collected by exercise scientists who have measured athlete's power outputs during a number of different exercises. These studies have shown that the largest power outputs came from individuals performing Olympic movements, particularly variations of the Clean (e.g power clean, hang clean, etc).

Coaches and athletes who are in favor of the use of these movements in their training assert that despite the high-speed of movement involved in plyometric and ballistic training, the relatively small loads moved mean that less force is required and power is not maximized. The Olympic lifts on the other hand require a large load to be moved very quickly, maximizing power, and in turn improving the power producing capacity of the individual performing the lifts.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> Oh god that must of hurt! I haven't had any falls thank God! Ayesha is hard though, getting both those legs off is tough, I'm just learning this move atm


Yep it hurt haha. Gemma the girl I'm helpin train and was seein used to do a lot of pole so I got really into it and did have a few goes on hers. It defo wasn't pretty haha. People don't understand just how much strength and bottle it takes to be good on a pole


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine... Just looks wrong on me :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

So pathetic compared to everything else, its not like I don't train them either lol


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Big Kris said:


> pu55y!


a bit har5h!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

RACK said:


> Yep it hurt haha. Gemma the girl I'm helpin train and was seein used to do a lot of pole so I got really into it and did have a few goes on hers. It defo wasn't pretty haha. People don't understand just how much strength and bottle it takes to be good on a pole


Too right! My partner would have a go on mine too, he's got the strength for it but everything else is crap haha! The hardest bit about pole is making it look effortless, as you can see by that pic, I haven't quite mastered that bit yet :lol: my face looks like I've shat myself lol!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

only people with hench calves are posting!

i wanna see pics of average to small sized ones so i can feel better about my own sorry excuse for calves


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

mine

View attachment 92239


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

BEAT THAT!!


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

andy said:


> View attachment 92238
> 
> 
> BEAT THAT!!


sorry mate, the one on page 2 is sexier


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

TG123 said:


> sorry mate, the one on page 2 is sexier


 damnit


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:3408505 said:


> mine
> 
> View attachment 92239


Wondered when you'd show up

Bet your face lit up when you saw this thread


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Uriel said:


> mine
> 
> View attachment 92239


Took me a moment there to work out the orientation of the picture.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Kays are better than my efforts, hers are also quite sexy.

Reckon Im going to be looking at ladies calves after this thread now.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Kays are better than my efforts, hers are also quite sexy.
> 
> Reckon Im going to be looking at ladies calves after this thread now.


Tbf to myself that pic of mine is actually rubbish lol. This is better


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Always thought I had big calves till today :death:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ looks like you took that picture while you were on the Jon haha


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

haha! Funny u should say that....

Only messing I was in the disabled bogs in work, its the only place I can get any privacy


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

Never realised how awkward it was to get a decent pic of your own calfs!


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumb :heres mine so hard to take a picture yourself


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

in need of size and some god dam sunshine


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

View attachment 92320


Told you they were rubbish. Working on them though!!


----------



## daleyy (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine are the best,


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's mine about 4 months ago, been smashing them since my show so hopefully have grown a bit


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are mine, i look like a little school boy compared to everybody else lol!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Here are mine, i look like a little school boy compared to everybody else lol!


Can't see sh*t captain! :blink:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Mish said:


> Can't see sh*t captain! :blink:


Said they were small lol!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It's actually quite hard to take a good picture of your calf, lol.



Edit: Quite gayly it didn't delete the pic I uploaded and then thought I deleted when it look so inferior. :tongue:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks good mate!!


----------



## chrisch (Mar 11, 2011)

I never train them but here they are and in need of some colour.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

cant believe its come to this

im looking at awkwardly taken photos of mens calves on the internet

what have i become


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thank god for trackie bottoms!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

mine when pumped


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have sh!t calves but am game for a laugh


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Come at me bro.


Ah Ah lol nice one!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

Newbie calf lol....shocking


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Impressive calves in this thread but Aaron Defdaz are way a head i think


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

f**k me size of his calves lol

mine are small and legs are WAAAAYY to hair to even see definition haha

ps. you're all **** for shaving your body hair


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

20 years old, 17" Calves


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Cam Coid said:


> View attachment 93893
> 
> 
> 20 years old, 17" C0ck


now that would be impressive


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Come on then peeps, let's have a calves challenge... bring it!
> 
> I'll start...


Strange fetish bro?


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> now that would be impressive


whatever floats your boat mate! :scared:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cam Coid said:


> whatever floats your boat mate! :scared:


 lol :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> BRING IT!!!


Lol what do them cvnts tape at?

20-21inch?

Fvcking awesome! Nice shape too!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

incredible bulk has this in the bag so far lyk!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My calves (and my fat glutes) I train them heavy for 10 rep sets.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

My calves must have trumped everyone then :whistling:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> My calves must have trumped everyone then :whistling:


that lass in your photo has 2 tampon strings hanging out out her shorts


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol what do them cvnts tape at?
> 
> 20-21inch?
> 
> Fvcking awesome! Nice shape too!


20" mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

just over 17'' in stage nick, not sure off season


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ.

It looks like there's a massive snail under your skin.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

one more from me...click boom!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Incredible Bulk said:


> one more from me...click boom!


Blooming hell mate!!

Amazing :thumb:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Come on then peeps, let's have a calves challenge... bring it!
> 
> I'll start...


holy SHHHIIITTTT!!!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

can anyone beat incredible bulk..... i have my doubts!!!


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

nick-h said:


> Never realised how awkward it was to get a decent pic of your own calfs!
> 
> View attachment 92302
> 
> ...


how long did it take you to get t that size? urs are like mine, horse legs. mine just dont grow whatsoever  twigs but they would look like yours if they did.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

defdaz you have the calfs of a god mate!

Mine are naturally large thank god but I'm putting more work into them these days


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

BoxerJay said:


> defdaz you have the calfs of a god mate!
> 
> Mine are naturally large thank god but I'm putting more work into them these days


Thanks mate  Let's see a pic of them!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Thanks mate  Let's see a pic of them!


I'm un-tanned, hairy, and they're no where near as lean as yours hahaha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Calf right now..


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

A work in progress


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

can someone please give tips/advice on how to grow the bastards! mine wont grow


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone with thin ankles, do you have thin wrists too? I do and I was just wondering if it is possible to have one but not the other or is it a genetic norm for the pair to go together.


----------



## HenBen (Mar 6, 2013)

Some pics remind me of this, look so meaty, can't help myself


----------

